# Really Northstar? *Northstar 2012 Thread*



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Checked their website the other day. I'm sitting here thinking "last season they had record snowfall, and managed to open June 10th, which a lot of people considered late. With the considerably less snow this year, yeah, they should open mid to late May hopefully." 

I get on the site, and they plan on opening June 15th... June 15th... 15th...

Really Northstar? 5 days later than last year when we had record breaking snowfalls? You know its bad when this year they are boasting about 2" of fresh pow on Facebook. So why 5 days late?

Does anyone have a logical explanation before I freak out anymore? Are they building a new trail? Adding a **** ton of new features? If so, then it will be a hard wait, even though it will be worth it, but if they are slowly giving up on mountain biking like I fear (with the whole deal of Northstar being bought by Vail or whatever that deal last year was) then I will be even more pissed.

I really wanted to Hit Northstar Graduation weekend to celebrate, but it looks like I'll have to wait a few weeks afterwards to celebrate...

Rant off.

Post all Northstar 2012 news here. I been watching all my old footy, Can't wait to hit Boondocks and Stix, the 2 best trails there.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

What? North* may have opened June 10 last year (don't think so, was more like the 17th), but nothing was open for awhile. Upper mountain stayed closed, Livewire stayed closed for a few more weeks as I recall.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Post all Northstar 2012 news here.


Are you sure you want this thread here and not in the Norcal Forum?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Scrub said:


> Are you sure you want this thread here and not in the Norcal Forum?


We had one last year in this forum that worked really well...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> What? North* may have opened June 10 last year (don't think so, was more like the 17th), but nothing was open for awhile. Upper mountain stayed closed, Livewire stayed closed for a few more weeks as I recall.


Damn you're right, they projected opening the 10th, but pushed it back to the 17th. Still, With the drastic difference in snowfall, I'd still think they could open end of May this year. They've done it in the past.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Even though the Vista lift wasn't open for a bit in the beginning last year... wasn't stopping me (nor was NorthStar) from hiking up and hitting Nature-Virginized versions of Sticks & PhoDogg!!

can't wait... this will be first season that I try to goto all the races...Cat 1 here I come!


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Right now i would make the trip up just for Easy Rider! Wife got her first DH ride and we are clearing the calendar for the summer. I'm sure that the June 15th date is tentative since they have to give a date, but a May opening would be very welcome. I am more concerned about how much the passes are going to be and if they will work at Kirkwood since i want to try them out at least once with my new AM ride.

PS. just read that Heavenly and Kirkwood are extending their season for 2 extra weekends due to late snow fall. Hopefully it gets warm and melts.

See you guys this summer!!


----------



## happybrandon (May 17, 2008)

It looks like they aren't going to do late Fridays this year either- that has always been one of my favorite days.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Scrub said:


> Are you sure you want this thread here and not in the Norcal Forum?


Too many XC haters, and thread hijackers in Norcal forum.:nonod:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> Even though the Vista lift wasn't open for a bit in the beginning last year... wasn't stopping me (nor was NorthStar) from hiking up and hitting Nature-Virginized versions of Sticks & PhoDogg!!
> 
> can't wait... this will be first season that I try to goto all the races...Cat 1 here I come!


:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that the later opening date is to try and cover their butts. They promised June 10th last year but had to open later than that and when they did open the park wasn't fully operational. I'd personally rather wait 5 days to give them more time to potentially clear more trails. And you never know, the rain/snow might stop in the next week or so and give plenty of time to melt off for an early start to the season. 

But then again, we have gotten all of our rain this year in a little over a month, and it was looking like Tahoe was getting big amounts of snowfall (for a while at least). We could be in for more.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Season pass price up on the site.......... $329 or $299 before 4/22. Kinda disappointed in the $40 price increase but hopefully it will work at Kirkwood since i wanted to try them out with my AM bike at least once.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

If you're going to the Sea Otter, sometimes they offer discounts down there for another $10-20 off.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

even our bike park in ontario tentatively opens may 25


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> If you're going to the Sea Otter, sometimes they offer discounts down there for another $10-20 off.


I know last year they offered $20 off during the Sea Otter. I contacted them to inquire about the discount passes and was told that passes wouldn't be available until mid May. There must have been a mix up since their site says the discounted rate ends April 22nd :madman:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Out here in Central NY Plattekill opens up this weekend! Gettin' out the big bike for a day of steep, rocky, scary stuff on Sunday. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Two more months! Alrwady have the time scheduled off of work


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

5 day? they could just not open at all


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

saturnine said:


> even our bike park in ontario tentatively opens may 25


Yup,

BlueMountain on May 25.
Horseshoe on May 5.

michael


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Mammoth Bike Park, June 23rd lol

Mammoth Mountain - Mountain Bike Park


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

meSSican said:


> I know last year they offered $20 off during the Sea Otter. I contacted them to inquire about the discount passes and was told that passes wouldn't be available until mid May. There must have been a mix up since their site says the discounted rate ends April 22nd :madman:


You gotta pay by April 22nd..
The passes will be available/sent out in May.


----------



## nickz5 (May 5, 2010)

When do they expect the season to open ? I'm visiting from Australia in early June, too early ?


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

nickz5 said:


> when do they expect the season to open ? I'm visiting from australia in early june, too early ?





moosey said:


> i get on the site, and they plan on opening june 15th... June 15th... 15th....


:d :d


----------



## nickz5 (May 5, 2010)

Haha how the hell did I miss that ! Thanks


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

GoingOffRoading said:


> Mammoth Bike Park, June 23rd lol
> 
> Mammoth Mountain - Mountain Bike Park


Yup but the $179 season pass sure is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

GoingOffRoading said:


> Mammoth Bike Park, June 23rd lol
> 
> Mammoth Mountain - Mountain Bike Park


Wish this would be bumped up. Trails are going to start melting out this week. Although I guess you could just pedal up there after Memorial day.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

what's the temperature like on the mountain in the summer?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> what's the temperature like on the mountain in the summer?


Usually around low to mid 70s, very nice riding weather.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

$309 pass now on sale. ignore the red message on their site saying the passes aren't for sale yet.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

So does that mean lift tickets are going up too? Weren't season passes like $260 ish last year? If so that means a day pass will be what? $50?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Last year they were 289 regular and 269 for the discounted Sea Otter. I believe the passes are 46. Bummed about the increase although it has changed a few times. Currently 299 before the 22nd and 319 after.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

meSSican said:


> Last year they were 289 regular and 269 for the discounted Sea Otter. I believe the passes are 46. Bummed about the increase.


Two years ago it was $42, so its only increasing a dollar or two a year. It's better than the $80+ it costs to ski/board there for a day.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Moosey said:


> Two years ago it was $42, so its only increasing a dollar or two a year. It's better than the $80+ it costs to ski/board there for a day.


True, but i am not into snow sports mainly because of an $80 lift ticket Wish Kirkwood was included in the Summer pass like it was for the Winter. Would like to try that park out.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

meSSican said:


> Last year they were 289 regular and 269 for the discounted Sea Otter. I believe the passes are 46. Bummed about the increase although it has changed a few times. Currently 299 before the 22nd and 319 after.


What a bunch of unprofessional clowns. Around noon today, the price (for purchase before April 22) was listed as 309. Now it's listed as $ 299.

I remember last summer they had all kinds of incorrect and contradictory information about the days of operation on their site.

Looking forward to more lift-served DH around here. Maybe I should just make the drive to Mammoth.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

meSSican said:


> True, but i am not into snow sports mainly because of an $80 lift ticket Wish Kirkwood was included in the Summer pass like it was for the Winter. Would like to try that park out.


I've been wondering about Kirkwood too, but never felt like gambling a full day of riding to try it out when I could head to N* and have a fun day for sure. If you ever want to try it out I would be down to try it out too.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Moosey said:


> I've been wondering about Kirkwood too, but never felt like gambling a full day of riding to try it out when I could head to N* and have a fun day for sure. If you ever want to try it out I would be down to try it out too.


Report back on how that Kirkwood thing works out. I'll wait for the report on Boondocks when you get back.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> Report back on how that Kirkwood thing works out. I'll wait for the report on Boondocks when you get back.


Haha so its not that great? have you been there before?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Moosey said:


> I've been wondering about Kirkwood too, but never felt like gambling a full day of riding to try it out when I could head to N* and have a fun day for sure. If you ever want to try it out I would be down to try it out too.


I asked them about it and was told it would be a N* only pass. I probably won't go unless they decide i can use my N* pass. Thought it would be a good place to take my AM bike and thought my wife would enjoy it too..... I just can't justify having a pass at N* and paying to ride Kirkwood


----------



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

*squaw?*

wasn't squaw starting to dig in some trails? Don't see it obviously on their website. Anyone know how much they'll have to ride?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I heard the same so emailed them and they hadn't heard of it. Hoping it comes true.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

mikemikemike said:


> wasn't squaw starting to dig in some trails? Don't see it obviously on their website. Anyone know how much they'll have to ride?


I ran Tough Mudder there last summer so I got to sample the entire mountain (lol)

Outside of the gently sloping bowl in the middle and the woods on the left, Squaw would be pretty 'meh'


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

frorider said:


> What a bunch of unprofessional clowns. Around noon today, the price (for purchase before April 22) was listed as 309. Now it's listed as $ 299.
> 
> I remember last summer they had all kinds of incorrect and contradictory information about the days of operation on their site.
> 
> Looking forward to more lift-served DH around here. Maybe I should just make the drive to Mammoth.


Mammoth stepped it up last year as far as
Jumps go! If they build again this year and
Nstar doesn't. Then I would say mammoth
might surpass them as far as the parks go.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

nostrangertodanger said:


> Mammoth stepped it up last year as far as
> Jumps go! If they build again this year and
> Nstar doesn't. Then I would say mammoth
> might surpass them as far as the parks go.


I had so much fun at mammoth last year, and didn't even get to hit Pipeline, but twilight is so smooth now, recoil is awesome, I am trying to plan a road trip with some friends to go camping down there and stay for 3 days.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

frorider said:


> What a bunch of unprofessional clowns. Around noon today, the price (for purchase before April 22) was listed as 309. Now it's listed as $ 299.
> 
> I remember last summer they had all kinds of incorrect and contradictory information about the days of operation on their site.
> 
> Looking forward to more lift-served DH around here. Maybe I should just make the drive to Mammoth.


Yeah and it changed again today. Back to 309 before 22nd and 329 after.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is there any mammoth college summer season pass? I don't think I could go enough to make $350 worth it.


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

Got to ride Squaw last year, there's only 3 trails down which all merge into one halfway down. You have to take that trail back to the Tram. It's small, but really fun. The map says there's another trail down but you'll be doing a lot of pedaling around the Olympic Lady chair, not fun on a DH bike. I'd say Squaw is more flowy, if you're looking for jumps, go to Northstar. I did see some new features being built and they were also digging another trail in.

On another note, skied N* a couple weeks ago and the snow is really clearing out. Livewire is buried under snow, but the area in front of the lodge/concessions is clearing out pretty fast. I was literally water skiing to get over to the gondola. The water was atleast 1" deep. There was nobody skiing down to the bottom, it was way to wet or thin. I don't think the snow is going to last very long especially with 60 degree days this past week. I think the higher prices are because of Vail purchasing N* Food was crazy expensive on the mtn. and lift tickets $99 for a day pass of skiing/boarding :eekster:



mikemikemike said:


> wasn't squaw starting to dig in some trails? Don't see it obviously on their website. Anyone know how much they'll have to ride?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SprocketHead said:


> Got to ride Squaw last year, there's only 3 trails down which all merge into one halfway down. You have to take that trail back to the Tram. It's small, but really fun. The map says there's another trail down but you'll be doing a lot of pedaling around the Olympic Lady chair, not fun on a DH bike. I'd say Squaw is more flowy, if you're looking for jumps, go to Northstar. I did see some new features being built and they were also digging another trail in.
> 
> On another note, skied N* a couple weeks ago and the snow is really clearing out. Livewire is buried under snow, but the area in front of the lodge/concessions is clearing out pretty fast. I was literally water skiing to get over to the gondola. The water was atleast 1" deep. There was nobody skiing down to the bottom, it was way to wet or thin. I don't think the snow is going to last very long especially with 60 degree days this past week. I think the higher prices are because of Vail purchasing N* Food was crazy expensive on the mtn. and lift tickets $99 for a day pass of skiing/boarding :eekster:


cool! so the dirtjumps should be clear fairly soon!

I dunno about Tahoe, but in Reno and Fallon today we got 80 degree weather. Such a nice day of riding!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I really just hope Northstar steps their game up this year. The revamps on livewire (new step-up and drop, new jumps before the last section) was nice, but they need to do more of that for all of their trails, or build a new trail.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Is there any mammoth college summer season pass? I don't think I could go enough to make $350 worth it.


2012 Season pass is only $179 until the end of the month. Give me mammoth a call. I already got mine.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

slimphatty said:


> 2012 Season pass is only $179 until the end of the month. Give me mammoth a call. I already got mine.


ORLY? I thought that was only if you're an MVP winter pass holder. I guess I'll check it out.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope. Tell them you don't ski and just want the bike park pass. They put you on hold and about a minute later say they can make an exception. You need to call though. :thumbsup:


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted on N* site, thought i would share for those who don't check the status as often as i do.

Thursday, May 24
The mountain biking trails are starting to look really good for opening weekend. The Northstar Trail Crew has been out working on the lower hill, and they are starting to move their way up the mountain. Most of the snow has melted on the upper mountain Vista side, but thorough maintenance must be completed before these trails will be open to the public. 
The bike park will be open top-to-bottom starting Friday, June 15 with the following trails (designated "OPEN" below). All other trails will be closed. The Vista Chair is scheduled to begin summer operations on Friday, June 29. Weather and conditions permitting.
See You June 15!
-Luke Ryan, Northstar Bike Crew


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the update meSSican!

Doesn't look like the FULL mountain will be open until 6/29 but most of the trails will be open and you can ride over to the other side.

Can't wait for opening weekend, it's about time.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I'll see you guys there either the 15th or 16th!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Extracting trail names if anyone is too lazy to click over, they expect these will be open on June 15:

*Greens:
*Easy Rider
6%
Bumps & Bends _(??? is this new or renamed for 2012 ???)_
Tryumph

*Blues:
*Mineshaft
Woods
Deerpath
Kickback
Coaster

*Black:
*2-6 Jump Park
Liftline
Woods Tech
Pho Dogg
Speed Control
Gypsy
Livewire

*Double Black:
*Dog Bone
Boondocks


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Zephyr only? That sucks, but at least upper mountain is open. Have a feeling it'll get blown out quickly, though.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I was a bit disappointed too. With such great weather i would have thought they would open a week early. $40 extra for the pass should get us more riding not less :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

meSSican said:


> I was a bit disappointed too. With such great weather i would have thought they would open a week early. $40 extra for the pass should get us more riding not less :thumbsup:


If it gives them time to actually do trailwork and make the trails nice and pretty again, I'll let them have that extra week. But if I show up Friday the 15th and its same old blown out crap, I'll be disappointed. I don't hate the blown out stuff, but if they are promising they are taking care of it, and they aren't, I'll be mad.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not holding my breathe but I hope they make good on that trail maintenance.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Improvements aren't high on my expectation list. They need some local competition i.e. Squaw.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I heard rumors that Kirkwood was going to dump some money into actually building a bike park but I doubt that's going to manifest into anything. Would be awesome if Squaw actually stepped it up this year but again, this is doubtful. I think they built some trails last year but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i shall shred opening weekend!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Just finalized my plans, I'll be there bright and early on June 16th for my first day of lift assisted shredding. One of many days hopefully.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Moosey said:


> But if I show up Friday the 15th and its same old blown out crap, I'll be disappointed. I don't hate the blown out stuff, but if they are promising they are taking care of it, and they aren't, I'll be mad.


LOL!!! You're too funny Moosy you're cracking me up, I can't wait to hear what you have to say when you show up opening weekend. Go get'em tiger..

On another note, Northstar kicks ass weather its blown out or not and I can't wait until I can ride there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Scrub said:


> LOL!!! You're too funny Moosy you're cracking me up, I can't wait to hear what you have to say when you show up opening weekend. Go get'em tiger..
> 
> On another note, Northstar kicks ass weather its blown out or not and I can't wait until I can ride there.:thumbsup:


Haha I'm stoked! I have found 3 friends that ride DH this winter, and all three of them have never been to N*, so I can't wait to take them.

Add that and the complete lack of riding in Fallon, and I'm ready to get my DH on fer real!

I'm sure it will be blown out and loose like always, so it should be fun as always.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

My point was, if you only open Zephyr, everyone will ride that side and the trails over there are gonna get zonked real fast even if they did some maintenance (which I am very suspect of). Might've made sense to open up the whole mountain to spread the load.

Nevertheless, it'll be good to get back to the North*.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

scaryfast said:


> I heard rumors that Kirkwood was going to dump some money into actually building a bike park but I doubt that's going to manifest into anything. Would be awesome if Squaw actually stepped it up this year but again, this is doubtful. I think they built some trails last year but haven't heard anything since.


I thought Vail bought Kirkwood, if so i doubt they would make any competition for N* but i could be wrong. Fingers crossed for Squaw.
Either way i will be season passing it at N* this year. My goal is to get more than i did last season (12 times) and hopefully not get injured like last year.

See you guys there!!!!
PS.. we should start a petition to get food discounts with season pass or Kirkwood access like the winter pass holders get.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys, touching on on the fact that only Vista will be open on opening day.... Does N* care one way or another if you take the fire road or climb over to crush Speed Control, Pho Dogg, etc? Don't want my shiny new season pass to get pulled.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I sincerely doubt they'd mind for those trails, since they're listed as expected to be open. 
They'll likely get crabby if you ride the closed trails.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

GoingOffRoading said:


> Hey guys, touching on on the fact that only Vista will be open on opening day.... Does N* care one way or another if you take the fire road or climb over to crush Speed Control, Pho Dogg, etc? Don't want my shiny new season pass to get pulled.


You can access those those trails via Tryumph which is an open trail. You just have to get on right after the first 50ish yards of Live wire and take a right at the big fire road (which is Tryumph).


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

GoingOffRoading said:


> Hey guys, touching on on the fact that only Vista will be open on opening day.... Does N* care one way or another if you take the fire road or climb over to crush Speed Control, Pho Dogg, etc? Don't want my shiny new season pass to get pulled.


I asked them last year about this when all these trails were closed... the people I talked to didn't care.

So at the beginning of last season, I hiked my ass up to the top on that side a couple times and shredded down a virginized Pho-Dogg... it was awesome. Leaves, small branches, etc all scattered throughout the trail...


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

So riddle me this, N* experts: Is "Pho Dogg" pronounced "faa dog" (ala tasty Vietnamese noodles) or "foe dog"?? 
The long offseason has me pondering important things like this.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Foe dog... I always assumed it was more like faux dog as it was put in to offer a more intermediate trail option to Karp and Dog Bone before vista side was built.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Ahh, thanks that makes sense. Didn't know the timeline there.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Who's going to be there for opening day, June 15th, Friday?


I'll be there with a couple buddies.

Me on a Blue El Cuervo, riding with two other guys on black V10's.

See you up there!


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife and I will be there Saturday!!! Cannot wait!

wish i would have gotten in better shape...lol


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

IN! Baby-blue V-10 with a 888 in SMT's honor.



Internal14 said:


> Who's going to be there for opening day, June 15th, Friday?
> 
> I'll be there with a couple buddies.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Internal14 said:


> Who's going to be there for opening day, June 15th, Friday?
> 
> I'll be there with a couple buddies.
> 
> ...


I rented a condo in the village, got my season pass, I'll be at the lift line opening morning!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the fortunate luck of driving home this Friday, so I don't know when I'll back out here to ride. I'm hoping I'll come back here early and will get a couple trips up to N* though.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Im stoked for northstar and all but heres my rant.. Were paying more and more every year for season passes and the mountain seems to be opening later and later. Im gonna get a season pass anyways cause i live in reno and will likely make 20+ days at N*. Im all for waiting for them to "rebuild" trails but i doubt its gonna happen. Live wire is there little pride and joy and gets all of the attention like last year while other trails suffer miserablly from lack of attention. Northstar is fun and its the best downhill riding that i do thats lift assisted and close to home but in the end i think its a little overrated. End rant see you all on the hill!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

huntandride said:


> Im stoked for northstar and all but heres my rant.. Were paying more and more every year for season passes and the mountain seems to be opening later and later. Im gonna get a season pass anyways cause i live in reno and will likely make 20+ days at N*. Im all for waiting for them to "rebuild" trails but i doubt its gonna happen. Live wire is there little pride and joy and gets all of the attention like last year while other trails suffer miserablly from lack of attention. Northstar is fun and its the best downhill riding that i do thats lift assisted and close to home but in the end i think its a little overrated. End rant see you all on the hill!


Well said. Trails like flame-out, even though it's unpopular, could use a rebuild. It seems that parks like seven springs, mammoth, highland (That place looks sick!), even whistler is adding new stuff, but Northstar just kinda opens the hill and does a little work here, a little work there. For as busy/popular as they are you'd think they'd dump a bit more time and money into the bike park.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> IN! Baby-blue V-10 with a *888 in SMT's honor*.


thanks man...but it is a sweet fork


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

meSSican said:


> My wife and I will be there Saturday!!! Cannot wait!
> 
> wish i would have gotten in better shape...lol


I'll be there on a grey Evil Revolt, my buds on a Silver Karp Disco, and another friend on a Black Speccy FSR (1998) If you wanna ride. We might be meeting a new friend there too (on a white V-10) and possible my other friend from Reno on a White Chumba (haven't talked to him in a few days)

At least the three of us will be there.

I wanted to go Friday, but got scheduled to teach that morning until 11:00.

Anyone else going Saturday?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I'll be there on a grey Evil Revolt, my buds on a Silver Karp Disco, and another friend on a Black Speccy FSR (1998) If you wanna ride. We might be meeting a new friend there too (on a white V-10) and possible my other friend from Reno on a White Chumba (haven't talked to him in a few days)
> 
> At least the three of us will be there.
> 
> ...


i'm going up saturday with a couple buddies.. one on a blue santa cruz v10 and another on a red/black demo. buddy on the v10 is a friggin shredder i don't know if i'm gonna be able to keep up!! (keith morelan)

i want to bring my makulu but i'll probably bring the demo.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll be there for sure. White DHR w/ red I9 wheels. Good times ahead.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

They did add that feature on Live Wire.... I agree, it would be nice to see more love put into the trails. I could understand paying more for a season pass if there was more put into the trails, but maybe there are going to surprise us . At least give pass holders a discount on food and retail.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> wish i would have gotten in better shape...lol


Seriously. Last year I hit the gym hard in the winter and nothing opened until July. This year I slacked and everything opened early. DOH.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Stoked for Saturday, but there's one issue.

I always, and I don't know why, but always warm up on Flameout to Phodogg. That's not an option seeing that crossover will be closed, but will it really be closed? I mean, are they gunna catch people and complain/boot us if we sneak over there? The list of trails says that dogbone is open, but I'm guessing they want you to hit TryUmph and catch the bottom?

Even if I can't hit Flameout, I'd still like to know If i can hit TryUmph, and catch the bottom of Stix. The dang trail map is confusing me right now, Based on the map, it looks like if I hit Tryumph, I'll catch Stix right above the part with the wood features. That's my favorite part, so that is very swell. someone correct me if I'm wrong though, because I'd hate to take that long of a ride down TryUmph to miss my favorite part of Stix.

Trail map: https://www.northstarattahoe.com/nsassets/images/bike-summer/2012-summer-trail-map.jpg

Either way, if I have to suck it up and not hit vista side for a weekend or two, I'll live. I'm just reay for a DH run that is longer than 1:30 (Our longest run in Fallon is 1:30 at its slowest...).

we will be there Sat, so don't be afraid to stop in and say hi (i will be wearing that neon green/blue jersey):


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks like no opening weekend for me, just blew the motor in my 4runner. There goes my project bike this summer. Grrreat...just what I needed 3 days before opening day.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Moosey said:


> Stoked for Saturday, but there's one issue.
> 
> I always, and I don't know why, but always warm up on Flameout to Phodogg. That's not an option seeing that crossover will be closed, but will it really be closed? I mean, are they gunna catch people and complain/boot us if we sneak over there? The list of trails says that dogbone is open, but I'm guessing they want you to hit TryUmph and catch the bottom?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you can hit Pho and 2nd parts of some double blacks via Tryumph. Tryumph is listed as open. 
I will be taking it really easy Saturday getting my wife broken in for the season, so not too sure we will be much fun to ride with. (hoping to get a Gypsy run in). Anyone bringing an inexperienced wife or girlfriend who wants a riding partner stop by, my wife's friend who rode had to quit so she needs a new riding buddy.
If you need some easy runs we would love to meet some new friends.
I'll be on a Grey Scott Voltage FR and wife will be on her new white Spech Status 2, please come say hi, we always have extra snacks and water for friends


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Moosey said:


> Stoked for Saturday, but there's one issue.
> 
> I always, and I don't know why, but always warm up on Flameout to Phodogg. That's not an option seeing that crossover will be closed, but will it really be closed? I mean, are they gunna catch people and complain/boot us if we sneak over there? The list of trails says that dogbone is open, but I'm guessing they want you to hit TryUmph and catch the bottom?
> 
> ...


Northstar California Mountain Bike + Hike Trail Report

Looks like you'll be warming up as planned


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'll be there Sat. morning. Red Intense M9, yellow Dee-maxs, white Fox 40.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Moosey said:


> For as busy/popular as they are you'd think they'd dump a bit more time and money into the bike park.


If you ran a crappy little dive dinner in a po-dunk town and you were racking in the dough because you were the only restraunt, why would you change? You'd just keep doing what your doing and stuffing your pillows with fools cash.

Until another restaurant, lift service hill, opens up the food/trails options at N* will not change. Why should it?

Either competition needs to happen, or demand needs to go down. Simple.

Stinks for all of us riders who are yearning to shred.

I hear Donner is going to have some races this year, wonder if they're going to be open days for 'practice' and interested to see what they come up with for terrain as I raced there 10+ years ago....


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Can anyone chime in regarding the conditions at North*?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

scaryfast said:


> Can anyone chime in regarding the conditions at North*?


Northstar Bike Park update - a few less rocks than last year but trails already moon dust. Big crowds today with only Zephyr open, but lines went fast. Vista opens next weekend should be fun but don't get your hopes up for trail conditions.

The trail crew did install redone woodwork on Gypsy and Boondocks. Rock to wood transition on Gypsy in the twisting section redone, they redid the big dirt double under the chair on Gypsy (very smooth now), wood exit off rock face on Boonies is updated and better, wood doubles at end of Boondocks are refreshed.

Suggestion to trail crew for next year - get out there while snow is still on the ground and pack down trails with some moisture so they last a little while.

Fun day no episodes but did have a nasty face plant on Gypsy yesterday.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

loose and dusty as usual.. with random scattered rocks... all in all not a bad day, except for all the newbies crossing into the trip-laser path and stopping the lift every 5 minutes.... i don't see why they did not have the vista lift running.. whatever... season pass was acquired so i'm just happy i can get chair lifted up to ride.

also, i dunno if it's just me having this problem (im pretty sure its not cause my friend was doing the same), but even if i soak up the lip i'm still over shooting every single jump on live wire - and especially the rebuilt gypsy jump under the chair lift. it's kind of lame to have to brake check for every single jump to not land flat.. northstar trail building crew needs to take a "business" trip to whistler and learn how to build some trails that flow. i haven't been there yet, but i highly doubt i would have to be brake checking before every single jump. 

good meeting a couple MTBR'ers out there! see ya next time.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the update everyone. I thought Vista was opening in 2 weekends? Regardless I'll be up there soon enough.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> good meeting a couple MTBR'ers out there! see ya next time.


Nice meeting you sir. I wanted to ride with you, but my friend got a flat so I went to help him fix it.
Maybe I'll see you up there another time and I can attempt to keep up with you.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Moosey said:


> Nice meeting you sir. I wanted to ride with you, but my friend got a flat so I went to help him fix it.
> Maybe I'll see you up there another time and I can attempt to keep up with you.


you too damoose! by the time I saw ya out there I was already done for... I took a handlebar to the thigh earlier in the day and it started cramping really bad near the end of the day. I did a full livewire and full boondocks run with a cramped quad... not fun!

I rode with your buddy (pictured in the center on the karpiel) on the last boondocks run. i think his name is simeran? spelling is butchered no doubt.

heres my fun moment of the day... hucking off the drop at the end of vista - my original intent was to huck straight into the berm instead of flat... and yeah, there was a big ass rock in the way that my pedal clipped on the way down.. good thing my ninja roll skills kicked in and that the berm was relatively free of baby death head rocks.. or i'd be singin a different tune right now!! importance of scouting your line before going for it.. derp!






chunk of rock that i took out with my pedal... point 1's still in great shape!! if i didn't chunk out this rock... crash probably would have been way worse.



>


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I had a awesome day, best day yet at Northstar. I had about a 5 minute run down boondocks (about 5:20, but i stopped before the rock roll in to that ladder, and chatted with my friends for a while), nailed almost all of livewire (only did one run down it though) and railed gypsy a few times. I'm loving the rocky gnar on my evil, and it jumps great too. Finally nailed the while medium jump line top to bottom.

Expect a video soon.

New wood landing on boondocks, buttery smooth now.









New wood takeoff on boondocks, also buttery smooth.









Gypsy step down not phazing me anymore, also very smooth.









I was clearing all the medium jumps easily, third jump is easy to get stylish on.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Northstar just posted this on Facebook:

"Bike Park re-opens tomorrow morning, including Vista Express for the first time this season!
Here's a quick snap of *one of the new features* for this weekend, atop Sticks&Stones."

and this picture:









Hopefully it's one of a couple of cool new features.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I may be there tomorrow, I'll decide later tonight if I want to attempt the day trip.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Evening session tonight, day tomorrow. Blue V10 with Fox 40 (sweet!). Yee haaa!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> Evening session tonight, day tomorrow. Blue V10 with Fox 40 (sweet!). Yee haaa!


I'll stay out of your way tomorrow. I'm under 40 years old.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> loose and dusty as usual.. with random scattered rocks... all in all not a bad day, except for all the newbies crossing into the trip-laser path and stopping the lift every 5 minutes.... i don't see why they did not have the vista lift running.. whatever... season pass was acquired so i'm just happy i can get chair lifted up to ride.
> 
> also, i dunno if it's just me having this problem (im pretty sure its not cause my friend was doing the same), but even if i soak up the lip i'm still over shooting every single jump on live wire - and especially the rebuilt gypsy jump under the chair lift. it's kind of lame to have to brake check for every single jump to not land flat.. northstar trail building crew needs to take a "business" trip to whistler and learn how to build some trails that flow. i haven't been there yet, but i highly doubt i would have to be brake checking before every single jump.
> 
> good meeting a couple MTBR'ers out there! see ya next time.


That depends. Lots of the jump lines flow pretty well at Whistler, but once you really start opening it up and not braking you'll still overshoot some of the jumps pretty good if you don't brake, squash, or scrub. It's infrequent enough on the black trails though that it's more of a challenge than an annoyance. You should definitely make the trek sometime if you can.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

genemk said:


> That depends. Lots of the jump lines flow pretty well at Whistler, but once you really start opening it up and not braking you'll still overshoot some of the jumps pretty good if you don't brake, squash, or scrub. It's infrequent enough on the black trails though that it's more of a challenge than an annoyance. You should definitely make the trek sometime if you can.


I have a trip booked for August 26th to September 1st... can't wait to send the crabapple hits :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> I have a trip booked for August 26th to September 1st... can't wait to send the crabapple hits :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Beware what you wish for. It has ruined me for riding at home. All I can think about is sending Crabapple over and over and over...I might be up there on Labor Day weekend. If our trips overlap it'd be great to get some laps in.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

genemk said:


> Beware what you wish for. It has ruined me for riding at home. All I can think about is sending Crabapple over and over and over...I might be up there on Labor Day weekend. If our trips overlap it'd be great to get some laps in.


I really want to try crabapple, but they look massive, aren't they pretty mellow though?

From the videos I've seen, they get progressively bigger, so I may just try the first two and see what I think.

I'll be there June 30th-July 7th


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I really want to try crabapple, but they look massive, aren't they pretty mellow though?
> 
> From the videos I've seen, they get progressively bigger, so I may just try the first two and see what I think.
> 
> I'll be there June 30th-July 7th


I definitely wouldn't send the crabapples unless you've hit some big jumps or gaps before hand so you get a feel for it... like hitting some 30-40 footers at least. if you aren't used to going off huge ass lips that are taller than you, you might get into trouble.

Crabapple hits are around 40footers I think.. hard to tell in the pics... but they boost ya up quite a bit.

I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying it's best to try and get some practice before hand so you don't get in over your head.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

genemk said:


> Beware what you wish for. It has ruined me for riding at home. All I can think about is sending Crabapple over and over and over...I might be up there on Labor Day weekend. If our trips overlap it'd be great to get some laps in.


haha i know.. i already know i'm gonna be fiending to go back the next summer...

that'd be sweet! just send me a pm if you're gonna be there. i have a timeshare through my mom so the dates i have are already set.. going with 5 buddies, gonna be a blast!

some of them are newbs, some are intermediate, and one friend can hang with me not too far behind. only one of my buddies will send the jumps with me, the others will end up watching us haha.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Did any one go today? I'm headed up tomorrow (Saturday) and the weather should be pretty crappy. Oh well. I'll still have fun.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Crabapple hits is HUGE. I broke my headset casing a jump there. Must hit fast and with commitment.

Yes, rode evening session. Nice cool weather, almost zero crowds, trails the same. Just had a 4.2 quake!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> Crabapple hits is HUGE. I broke my headset casing a jump there. Must hit fast and with commitment.
> 
> Yes, rode evening session. Nice cool weather, almost zero crowds, trails the same. Just had a 4.2 quake!


Haha yea I figure I'll tool up to crabapple, say "aww hell no." and ride off. Fade to black is my ultimate goal.

You gunna be there tomorrow? Might be my first northstar day in jeans (forecast says showers till 11, a high of 50, and 20-30mph winds.)


----------



## bugsdad (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey moosey 
i was at northstar today. It ended up mid sixties and pretty windy on the lifts. Runs were fine though trees blocked the wind . No lines today on the lifts and vista was open . great day.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Internal14 said:


> Either competition needs to happen, or demand needs to go down. Simple.
> 
> Stinks for all of us riders who are yearning to shred.
> 
> I hear Donner is going to have some races this year, wonder if they're going to be open days for 'practice' and interested to see what they come up with for terrain as I raced there 10+ years ago....


Here in South Lake Tahoe, I know several people who said No to the N* increased pass price and usual lack of trail maintenance, and Yes to Mammoth's investments and improvements. And at least one friend who lives minutes from N* made the same decision.

I hope nstar is paying attention.


----------



## samduhspam (Jun 3, 2007)

What are the must hit up trails at Northstar? 

Been a few times, but ended up doing laps on Livewire and Flameout.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Really Northstar is quite a fitting title. I don't know if any of you have noticed, but Upper Dog Bone and Haugs have been entirely taken out. These are two of the most classic lines on the hill. Didn't see mention of this anywhere, and I cannot believe there isn't at least a little outrage from the local riding community.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

NAYR751 said:


> Really Northstar is quite a fitting title. I don't know if any of you have noticed, but Upper Dog Bone and Haugs have been entirely taken out. These are two of the most classic lines on the hill. Didn't see mention of this anywhere, and I cannot believe there isn't at least a little outrage from the local riding community.


Wait...what???? They took out the top half of dogbone?! Wtf? What is there instead?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

NAYR751 said:


> Really Northstar is quite a fitting title. I don't know if any of you have noticed, but Upper Dog Bone and Haugs have been entirely taken out. These are two of the most classic lines on the hill. Didn't see mention of this anywhere, and I cannot believe there isn't at least a little outrage from the local riding community.


Aren't they building those up about a hundred yards from the top?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm going for the first time this season tomorrow. Should be interesting...


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

It was fun. Didn't get to ride long. My derailleur broke on my first run (down Karpiel) to the point where I could pedal, but no shifting. I said "*fork it* and went down Gypsy and Livewire and sufferred the sections where I couldn't get enough speed. Gypsy has some work done on it that was cool. They also have fixed the blown out turns on Upper Flameout.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

ustemuf: ' i get knocked down but i get up again, aint nothing gonna keep me down"!


----------



## jsac (Jul 25, 2009)

Vista is only open on the weekends?


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

jsac said:


> Vista is only open on the weekends?


I believe so. We went there on the 4th of July and it was closed.


----------



## jsac (Jul 25, 2009)

How is the ride (lots of HAB?) to the Vista side from Zephyr? Going next Tuesday and it seems like Booster is the only way to get there


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

jsac said:


> How is the ride (lots of HAB?) to the Vista side from Zephyr? Going next Tuesday and it seems like Booster is the only way to get there


you can coast all the way over by hitting the first four jumps on livewire then taking a right on the fireroad ("tryumph")

you'll have that side of the mountain to yourself


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

Is the bike park open all week this year


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

mzorich said:


> Is the bike park open all week this year


Through August 19th yes

Northstar California | Hours of Operation


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

and the drunks say...ANARTIC WOlVES


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Hopefully hitting N* tomorrow, first day of the year. If you see an slow chunky guy on a green Demo, say hello as you pass!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Hit n* yesterday and today. Sweet effin' heck it is way too hot up here. 90F + full pads = no joy. 
I got here late yesterday so I didn't do much. Had a good day today though! 

Rode (walked?) Boondocks for the first time. Uh, yea. Did not have the stones for the boulders near the top, walked a few of those sections. Liked the rest though, just need to find a line through the scary parts. I felt like that the first time I rode Gypsy and now that trail feels like nothing special. But they did remove the rock roll to drop that wigged me out last year for no good reason. It is MUCH smoother and faster now. The whole trail seems mellowed. 

Also scoped out Bumps and Bends, the new beginner trail. It's a welcome addition, much easier than the sandy berms on Easy Rider which my gf hates so much. Only bummer is that Bumps and Bends comes off Coaster, which to me is the worst combination of crap fire road and blown out berms on the mountain. 

Rained all _around_ N* last night. Did not rain at all AT N* last night. 

And I might have just been loopy from the heat, but it seems like the taril crew is doing a better job on maintenance this year. Keep it up!!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

some footage of my NorthStar shralpage this year so far.... shred it!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/272607/l/


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

If I see a rider with a horse head, I'll be sure to say "WTF?". And hello. Excellent riding and editing! :thumbsup:

BTW, this is the last week Northstar is open Mon-Thur, just Fri-Sun from here on out.


----------



## novaman64 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody going to be up there on Sunday for the race? I am going to give DH racing a shot. SHould be entertaining. haha...


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like it pissed rain up there today from the N* cams

Northstar California | Live Mountain Web Cams


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Yea, they also postponed the race this weekend. I'm missing the good stuff!


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Northstar website says upper mountain is under maintance due to rain. Does this also mean upper mountain will be closed for riding tomorrow/saturday?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I was up there for an XC race on thursday, I spoke to the head trail crew guy and he said that the upper mountain is trashed. Gypsy, Livewire, & Boondocks got hammered. There was so much rain that 6" of water was flowing through the village.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Only Gondola open today and they closed it for a while due to the thunder. Trail crew said Gypsy is basically washed away and Livewire is in bad shape. If you plan on riding tomorrow don't get too excited.

PS. big props to bike patrol (Luke) helping us with flat today :thumbsup:


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> some footage of my NorthStar shralpage this year so far.... shred it!


Ustemuf - you are indestructible. If I take any fall I seem to break something.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I will be up there with a few guys (FredR and maybe bullcrew) 27 and 28 Mammoth and 29 and 30 NorthStar...anyone want to join the Mayham?? Beer, pizza, hookers, tequilla, poaching jacuzzis and riding


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will be up there with a few guys (FredR and maybe bullcrew) 27 and 28 Mammoth and 29 and 30 NorthStar...anyone want to join the Mayham?? Beer, pizza, hookers, tequilla, poaching jacuzzis and riding


Well damnit. Classes start the 27th so I'll be busy doing the whole college dealio. I really wanted to ride with you too...

Btw my video frOm the Roco thread is the medium jump line in the two six jump park.

Video your trip. I'd live to see some good riding/jacuzzi poaching on film.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will be up there with a few guys (FredR and maybe bullcrew) 27 and 28 Mammoth and 29 and 30 NorthStar...anyone want to join the Mayham?? Beer, pizza, hookers, tequilla, poaching jacuzzis and riding


I'll take the riding and hookers.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Well damnit. Classes start the 27th so I'll be busy doing the whole college dealio. I really wanted to ride with you too...
> 
> Btw my video frOm the Roco thread is the medium jump line in the two six jump park.
> 
> Video your trip. I'd live to see some good riding/jacuzzi poaching on film.


is the jump park by the parking lot or where is it???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

meSSican said:


> I'll take the riding and hookers.


you can't go...the alcohol is for your protection...beer for vision and tequilla to keep away the diseases you might catch


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> is the jump park by the parking lot or where is it???


It's pretty close to the parking lot/Gondola, a mild climb from the lot.

Or, Mineshaft, Mineshaft -> Liftline, Mineshaft->Woods or Easy Rider -> 6% will all get you there.


----------



## wal (May 20, 2012)

meSSican said:


> Only Gondola open today and they closed it for a while due to the thunder. Trail crew said Gypsy is basically washed away and Livewire is in bad shape. If you plan on riding tomorrow don't get too excited.
> 
> PS. big props to bike patrol (Luke) helping us with flat today :thumbsup:


did anyone ride today? was anything up top open?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I was up there yesterday. Only the lower half was open. Discounted tickets, so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Gypsy is now open (top half at least) with a ton of new woodwork (no skinnies), park was buzzing today with the TLC race on. 

Thank you Northstar for some nice morsels at the end of the year!

Fours days left in the season.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep rode N* yesterday and got on Gypsy when they opened it in the afternoon. It's got a similar feel to lower livewire. Personally I prefer trails that combine techy chunky sections with some faster / flowier sections, but at least N* used the complete destruction of those rain storms as a reason to re-design the trail completely.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Started the 2013 thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/*northstar-2013-thread*-850693.html#post10337721


----------

